# Lsx fast 92mm ??



## I T8 I (Mar 27, 2015)

Okay so I have a 2006 Pontiac GTO , I have a 3200 yank stall in the car , K and N Cold air intake , everything else is stock except for the tires on the back are 555s, I was just wondering with this set up could I install the intake manifold with everything else being stock , would it make a big difference or should I pursue something else before this install?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Long tube headers are a much better bang for the buck and IMHO should be the first mod. Also despite their claims I'd rather have the stock air box over the K&N. I'd put the FAST towards the last thing you do after a cam and heads if you're going that far. The easy stuff like manifold and catback unfortunately are the first things some go for and they have little effect on a stockish car.


----------



## rushhour (Aug 3, 2004)

svede1212 said:


> Long tube headers are a much better bang for the buck and IMHO should be the first mod. Also despite their claims I'd rather have the stock air box over the K&N. I'd put the FAST towards the last thing you do after a cam and heads if you're going that far. The easy stuff like manifold and catback unfortunately are the first things some go for and they have little effect on a stockish car.


I agree with svede on this one. 

You can always do the Aussie 2 hole mod on the stock box & throw on a K&N square filter to draw in more air. The K&N intake just sucks in too much hot air. At least that was my experience way back when - when I tried it.


Of course with the headers make sure you get a good tune - which you would need with a FAST anyway.

Steve


----------

